
iPhone 7 Plus Teardown - tambourine_man
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+7+Plus+Teardown/67384
======
davidf18
The Verizon/Sprint Version has the Qualcomm MDM 9645 modem
[https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/modems/x12](https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/modems/x12)

which is the same unit in the Galaxy S7. The question that iFixit did not
answer is whether Apple put in the antennas capable of 4x4 MIMO.

